# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Seks gehad maar nog niet ongesteld

## xmeisje

ik ben 15 jaar en ben nog nooit ongesteld geweest.
ik heb wel al seks gehad.. Volgens mij kan ik nu niet 
zwanger worden, maar klopt dat wel? Ik ben toch heel
bang om wél zwanger te worden. Het was wel met 
condoom, maar voel me er nogal onzeker over..
wie helpt me?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo xmeisje,

Wanneer je nog niet ongesteld geweest bent, ben je nog niet vruchtbaar, dus kun je ook niet zwanger worden. Ook geef je aan seks te hebben met condoom, en ook dat is goed én veilig. Je zou eventueel ook nog aan de anticonceptiepil kunnen beginnen mocht je nog meer zekerheid tegen zwangerschappen willen hebben. 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

